# Have couple questions about storing beans and recommended beans for next purchase



## wolfrose (Mar 16, 2018)

Hello,

I've been buying Lavazza blends that come in 1kg bags, but I think after some time the coffee with an open bag would be less fresh.

Yesterday I bought glass jars that have relatively a tight cover with little holes in the cover rubber to allow some degassing I guess.

But I posted the picture of jars to members of a telegram group and one said to me I better buy airscape canister.

My question now is that I need two coffee containers:

1. For long coffee store; like 3 - 4 weeks.

2. For daily use, that I would open 1-2 times a day.

What should I buy now?

My second question, what good beans should I try other than Lavazza blends?

On my Amazon cart, I selected:

1 Lavazza bag

1 Deathwish

I want to add a new one, what you guys recommend for me as a third one?

Thanks,


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Storage may not be your problem, once opened and the nitro flush has gone, you may have beans that have been roasted a while ago or ages ago I would expect these to degrade a bit quicker but I may be taking pocket science here. I don't use Lavazza.

Re beans from Amazon dunno , I prefer to use roasters direct.

May well be worth looking at Coffee Compass in the Uk , they do very dark roasts that may suit your prefererence and you will get them fresh.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

You could also try Tynemouth Coffee Company, especially their decaf or Black Middens. The problem you have is that Lavazza and a lot of other beans from perhaps not so well known roasters on Amazon look good value for money, but are they? I think that a high percentage of forum members use artisan or 'local' roasters. Maybe we are anoraks, maybe the product is better. Coffee Compass do a Mystery bean in 1 kilo bags for about £14 I think, which is freshly roasted and will give you the storage problems you mention.

Bella Barista sell the Airscape range of tubs and if you look on the forum there was a discount code for 30% I think. The Lavazza style beans are roasted then the bags filled with nitrogen. Once opened, the beans tend to sale a lot older. In a busy cafe going through multiple kilos per day, this is not an issue, but to a home user......


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

You can search other threads that have already covered this topic, but the consensus seems to be that use Airscape for immediate needs and use a vacuum sealer for storing in the freezer.

Try freshly roasted beans from Coffee Compass or Rave to begin with. Of the Lavazza I have only ever got along with the Rosa but as state even with proper storage they degrade quicker.


----------



## wolfrose (Mar 16, 2018)

Mrboots2u said:


> Storage may not be your problem, once opened and the nitro flush has gone, you may have beans that have been roasted a while ago or ages ago I would expect these to degrade a bit quicker but I may be taking pocket science here. I don't use Lavazza.
> 
> Re beans from Amazon dunno , I prefer to use roasters direct.
> 
> May well be worth looking at Coffee Compass in the Uk , they do very dark roasts that may suit your prefererence and you will get them fresh.


Yep, I searched the Coffee Compass, they are not so expensive, they have a good price tags.

And as the members here recommended this site, then their coffees should taste as delicious. But I'm in Saudi Arabia, even so I think that shouldn't be a huge problem because they would ship my order right away and if coffee are freshly roasted then shipping time shouldn't take longer than 2 weeks which is good time for ontime fresh roasted coffee to get the nice aromas. So thanks for the recommendation











dfk41 said:


> You could also try Tynemouth Coffee Company, especially their decaf or Black Middens.


lol I just searched for "Tynemouth Coffee Company" and the area around it is full of coffee cafe's and probably roasters as well !



> The problem you have is that Lavazza and a lot of other beans from perhaps not so well known roasters on Amazon look good value for money, but are they?/QUOTE]
> 
> Lavazza are the only beans I used to order because they are popular, but now I thought of changing the brands and try other blends. Lavazza have good prices with reasonably nice beans and I like the blends they do.
> 
> ...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

mystery beans are just that. Nor randomly selected but handpicked by Richard, the owner to represent in his view, something at least good, if not exceptional!

https://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/products/mystery-coffee-mark-8-1kg


----------



## wolfrose (Mar 16, 2018)

OK, that seem to be good 1kg for 14 pounds, reasonable price, but they don't ship to my country. I have to update or renew my freight forwarder subscription.

But actually should it differ from one of our local roaster? I even don't have an experience with local roasting, but I should postpone the update at this thread until I receive the package from the local roaster then I can give my opinion.

Another idea, actually I bought from these roasters at USA, they US local roasters and have good things I tried two blends and they are good.

At this site:

https://www.seattlecoffeegear.com/coffee

They have a lot of blends ..

How would you rate them? I think they are good professional roasters from different states at the US regions.

But they to me aren't very different in taste quality than Lavazza beans, seriously Lavazza blends are so delicious .. well at least to my records


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

You really need to knock Lavazza on the head.


----------



## wolfrose (Mar 16, 2018)

Yeah, this time I changed my style with only Lavazza beans.

Now I just about one Lavazza bag, one death wish and two 250g bags from local roasters.


----------



## HBLP (Sep 23, 2018)

wolfrose said:


> Yeah, this time I changed my style with only Lavazza beans.
> 
> Now I just about one Lavazza bag, one death wish and two 250g bags from local roasters.


Don't want to start with snobbery but I am gonna say that the Death Wish is likely to be total rubbish. It's popular because of marketing and the fact it has shit tonnes of caffeine. I'd rather drink nice coffee and pop a caffeine pill if I was so inclined (I'm not, 2-3 double espressos of regularly caffeinated arabica per day is plenty for me).


----------



## wolfrose (Mar 16, 2018)

You're right I cancelled the death wish bags .. what was I thinking of !!

According to the reviews on YouTube, it has not much flavor and a lot of caffeine.

I have to open a new thread about nice beans to purchase.

Thanks dude,


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

@wolfrose search is your friend loads of thread's and info on where to by bean's without starting yet another, start in the obvious place under Coffee Forums > Beans. When you've worked your way through all the roasters mentioned there then come back and ask.


----------



## wolfrose (Mar 16, 2018)

Yep, actually I liked the roasters in the UK, but I thought of something that is on the commercial level; like, Lavazza, kicking horse, danesi .. etc.

I wanted to know if there is something that is worth of purchasing.

I already like the Lavazza, it's the most economic option, because it comes in 1kg bag. I would really like to buy something that is from special roasters.

But I want to know where to find something that tastes like the Lavazza super crema, because that coffee is so delicious and bold.

There are reasonable number of local roasters, actually one I bought from them two bags of 250g of fresh roasted beans, that aren't so bold but more towards fruity light flavors.

Hmmm, I think I would buy for now some coffee from our local roasters and them buy two bags of Lavazza beans and store it correctly for long term use.


----------



## samjg60 (Mar 26, 2019)

For storage, anything that comes in a bag with a 1-way valve will be best kept stored in that bag. The Coffee Compass 1kg mystery bag has a valve, so pretty easy to store. Also very good value, only £3 more than the lavazza per kg.


----------



## wolfrose (Mar 16, 2018)

Alright, I agree with you and I really want to try a blend or single origin from coffee compass.

But about the storing issue, I selected two of these canisters on Amazon, should I buy them or not:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00167TT94/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=A1B7M9EQGNCLQA&psc=1


----------



## lhavelund (Dec 28, 2018)

wolfrose said:


> Alright, I agree with you and I really want to try a blend or single origin from coffee compass.
> 
> But about the storing issue, I selected two of these canisters on Amazon, should I buy them or not:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00167TT94/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=A1B7M9EQGNCLQA&psc=1


They're Airscapes, so good containers. I'd probably consider getting a couple smaller ones - so the container with the beans you're using at present is opened more frequently isn't so chock-full. Maybe a 250g or 500g container.


----------



## HBLP (Sep 23, 2018)

wolfrose said:


> Alright, I agree with you and I really want to try a blend or single origin from coffee compass.
> 
> But about the storing issue, I selected two of these canisters on Amazon, should I buy them or not:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00167TT94/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=A1B7M9EQGNCLQA&psc=1


If you're in the US, I hear this is a good "starter bean" for people who like beans on the darker side but are looking for a freshly roasted upgrade on supermarket coffee: https://redbirdcoffee.com/products/red-bird-espresso


----------



## wolfrose (Mar 16, 2018)

wow that sounds so delicious, thanks for the recommendation

i'm actually not from usa, but I buy my stuff from amazon and ship it to my address in the US then they forward it to me in saudi arabia.

so what about those canisters ? you mentioned that the bag comes with the coffee that has one way valve is the best store place for those beans.

i guess most of the beans i buy come in a bag that has one way valve. so i guess i don't need one

but if i bought something that's 1kg of beans, if i keep them in their bag then they would go stale .. so i think i need one at least ..


----------

